#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  hoeveel fouten maken we wel per dag

## almomina

wa salaam 3llikome  :student:  

hoeveel fouten maken we wel per dag. en wat doen we eraan.

sommigen blijven die fouten maar over en over doen. geen genade tonen wij. geen respect tonen wij waar gaat deze wereld naar toe.

moeten we niet op een dag wakker worden, en moeten we niet denken aan onze imaan en wat ons later te wachten staat  :tranen:  
het is zo triest echt geloof me. zelf maak ik fouten maar ik treur daar enorm om.  :tranen:  dag en nacht denk ik aan mijn fouten en probeer ze voor de 2e keer te verkomen.
broeders zusters waar blijven jullie schaamtes.

waarom moeten wij zusters graag opvallen bij broeders en ons laten zien tot ons uiterste. en broeders waarom kunnen jullie geen marokaans meisje laten en haar niet al vriendin nemen. wil je liefde trouw met haar maar maak haar toekomst niet kapot. doe het uit respect en doe het uit dine .

wat moet er met jullie later gebeuren in het hiernamaals. waar gaat dat heen. ja dadelijk tonen jullie wel berouw maar dan is het te laat. nu dat je er nog bent en de kans hebt en krijgt doe er dan wat aan voordat het te laat is. laat de meiden in hun normen en waarden. want wij zijn voor jullie een soort stel schapen en jullie zijn wolven. wij hebben ook fout omdat we er bloot bij lopen. maar zoals ik al zeg of liever gezegd typ.

WAAR BLIJFT ONZE SCHAAMTES IBBADDELALLAH.
DOE ER WAT AAN, VOORDAT HET TE LAAT IS


een betere moslimse milieu begint bij je zelf



Oem Rabi3ah

Saddaka q_I_I O 3deem  :student:

----------


## najataim2000

je bent volgens mij in de  :Confused:  in 1 ding heb je wel gelijk om spijt te krijgen van je fouten en ze natuurlijk te herstellen en proberen om ze volgende keer niet weer te maken zo ben ik tenminste , maar je kan toch niet van een marokkaanse jongen of een andere arabier vragen of ze jouw of andere meisjes in jullie waarde te laten of jullie niet als vriendinnen te nemen want dat vind ik echt belachelijk een meisje moet zelf alles in de hand hebben dus nee kunnen zeggen en de kracht hebben om sterker te zijn dan je zwakheid en als je hulp wil vraag het ALLAH swt 
maasalama ya oughtie

----------

